

African solar power could be answer to Europe's energy woes  - johnnymart
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-14013-Energy-Technologies-Examiner~y2009m6d21-African-solar-power--could-be-answer-to-Europes-energy-woes

======
mblakele
Desertec seems to be planning a water-based system: "...added benefit of the
concentrated solar power, or CSP process is the desalination of water...".
Doesn't that mean it will be a daytime-only system? Wouldn't using seawater
rapidly corrode the system itself?

Years ago, solar in Northern Africa for sale to Europe was pitched as a way to
apply the technologies used in Solar Two
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Solar_Project#Solar_Two>). That system used
molten salt in order to provide 24-hour power generation. It looks like
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_Tres_Power_Tower> is being built in Spain.

<http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13725855> has some
interesting discussion of thermal solar as a technology.

